# Ford 5.4L spark plug blows out!



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone else have a spark plug blown out of the head with threads on a 5.4L or 4.6L engine? Been reading on the net and seems like its common from 97-03 models. Had to deal with this issue recently wound up replacing entire head after the insert thread repair kit didn't work.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Anyone else have a spark plug blown out of the head with threads on a 5.4L or 4.6L engine? Been reading on the net and seems like its common from 97-03 models. Had to deal with this issue recently wound up replacing entire head after the insert thread repair kit didn't work.


 MANY TIMES (sorry using my hands) .. there was a major problems with that engine models... many swore off as it'll be their last Found On Roadside Dead til dealerships came with deep discount for their next 'improved' trucks.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes. Fing nightmare. Scared the crap out of me when it happened, almost jumped through the windshield. I changed the head myself. What a pita. Took an entire weekend. Had to buy tools to keep camshaft from moving and crank locked in place, in a van there is almost zero room to work. Nothing like one of my old 5.0L mustangs from back in the day. I hope I never need those tools ever again. Next van will be a Chevy or a Ford diesel. Maybe even a sprinter.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ford has had issues with the spark plugs not wanting to unthread when you have to replace them and having them snap whiling trying to remove them. I have also heard of the "blown" plugs that fly off the engine. I've never seen it in person, or known someone who has had that issue and I've only read about it online. I think the changes of that happening is very slim, think how many 5.4 are out there. Probably more 5.4 on the road than any other engine, so with that many out there, you are going to have some issues arise. Overall the 5.4 is a great engine imo.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

this wasn't my idea of a great time.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> this wasn't my idea of a great time.


The 'good' old days when I used to tinkered with engines..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> Ford has had issues with the spark plugs not wanting to unthread when you have to replace them and having them snap whiling trying to remove them. I have also heard of the "blown" plugs that fly off the engine. I've never seen it in person, or known someone who has had that issue and I've only read about it online. I think the changes of that happening is very slim, think how many 5.4 are out there. Probably more 5.4 on the road than any other engine, so with that many out there, you are going to have some issues arise. Overall the 5.4 is a great engine imo.


I know 2 people with their van engine blews spark plugs out.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Not slim chance of it happening they say 30% of all 5.4l made between 97-02 will blow out plugs. Head was re designed for 03-07 those years the plugs break off in the head. Yeah great engineering :rolling eyes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

theplumbinator said:


> Not slim chance of it happening they say 30% of all 5.4l made between 97-02 will blow out plugs. Head was re designed for 03-07 those years the plugs break off in the head. Yeah great engineering :rolling eyes:



One of my older trucks had this motor. Was unbelievable how much effort it took to get the plugs out. 

Do you think it would of killed them to put anti-seize on the threads before installation? Those plugs were good for 100,000 miles if I recall. 


Ridiculous that 15-20 years before that, plugs wires cap and button were a yearly ritual to keep your motors running. About $86 in the 80's, that's a lot of money back then. 

So basically buying 'american' meant you got f'kd like a housecat, because toyota, nissan, honda came to town and you couldn't kill those vehicles, ever. 

Long lasting, durable, while you constantly work on your 'american' vehicle. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had Toyota and have a Honda. Toyota had transmission Problem. It also had suspension issues. The Honda I have has been good with the engine and transmission but I probably replace the brakes 6 times it's got the worst brake system I've ever seen in a vehicle


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what years are you talking about???*

Please correct me if I am wrong,,,

I heard that the problems with the ford enjines and the spark plugs were with their newer models.... I was told 2003 and on through till just recently had major issues.... 

dont even ask about the disaster with that new 6.0Deizel the made....



I have had a 1998, 5.4 with 195,000 miles on it with no issues.. dad wrecked it

had a 1997 with 265,000 ford 5.4 with no issues..
we are selling it now

had another 2000ford 350 maxi van 265,000 miles with no issues... sold it casue the doors were falling off:laughing:

 right now I am driveing a 1997 350 box van with 38k on it and I dont expect any issues 

the 5.4 triton motor is probably one of the best made on the market


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

The 99 f250 we had blew a spark plug mother ..... About needed new pants


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

My 98 E350 blew cylinder #6 plug at 212k, my buddy's 99 f250 blew cylinder# 4 around 150k he inserted the threads and fixed it. then around 170k he blew cylinder#6 and the plug and coil pack came through the hood. Another friend of mine brought his 03 e350 to the dealer for the 70k tune up they broke the plug off in the head and charged him $4000 to fix it. They made him sign a paper before they would work on it that said they weren't responsible if the plugs broke when they replaced them, even with his extended warranty. Ford knows about the problems with the 5.4L but wont make good on anything that happens having to do with the plugs. My advice stay away from 97-07 models. The 97- 02 5.4's only have 4 courses of threads cut into the aluminum head. What ive heard is if the plugs are not torqued to proper specs they get loose, rattle around until they finally fail under pressure and let the plug blow out. The 03-07 models have deeper threads cut into them with steel inserts instead of just threaded aluminum. But this causes the plug to seize into the threads and then they snap off when you attempt to Chang them. Dont know why they wouldn't use a marine type plug with stainless base, or antisieze to help curb this issue? I know they make a special tool to attempt to extract the broken plug but ive heard sometimes they work sometimes they dont. And they make a special thread repair insert kit for the blow out issue. I tried it and it worked for a few days then blew out again. That kit cost me $300 but I figured it was worth a shot. Over the alternative witch was replacing the head.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong,,,
> 
> I heard that the problems with the ford enjines and the spark plugs were with their newer models.... I was told 2003 and on through till just recently had major issues....
> 
> ...


You have been lucky so far. Good luck to you with the one your driving now, hopefully you never have to go through what I have.


----------

